# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Grand Total adding to graph

## pmw19800

Hello 

Please see the attached Pivot,  I need to add the grand total of each month,  I don't need an actual graph, just the totals to appear somewhere  

ideally, it would just apers in the key below the may and june

thanks for looking

----------

